# International Medical School EXPO In Mississauga



## Jaz Marjara (Jul 24, 2014)

AUGUST 6 & 7, 2014 between 10AM to 7PM

LOCATION
Mississauga Grand Convention Centre 
35 Brunel Rd, Mississauga L4Z 3E8
Hall# 1


----------

